# Obliterators W.I.P.



## GutCheck (Apr 28, 2009)

So, I had this idea to make some custom Obliterators as I am not crazy about the GW models and they are expensive. So, the goal is to make cool looking Oblits. for less than the going GW price. Easy? We'll see. 
My main army is Deathguard so, I'd like to make them Nurgle-themed.

I've seen some Slug-Obliterators on Dakka, which were nice, but I don't think I want to go that route. I have chosen the Rat Ogres from the Island of Blood boxed set as my starting point. They are nice models, big, kind of Nurgly, and cost me just under $6 a piece on E-bay after shipping. 










This is kind of a modest starting post but.... I'm formulating my plan of attack. Trying to decide how much armor I feel like trying to sculpt, what weapons to put where and all of that. Anyway, I'm off and running. 

Input is always welcome. 
:drinks:


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

Go for it, it is a really good idea! Are you going to use the rat ogre heads, sculpt something, or just add spawn heads. I would say; Go for the last two!


----------



## GutCheck (Apr 28, 2009)

Well, originally I had planned to modify the rat ogre heads along the same lines as the Forgeworld Plague Ogres, gas Masks, hoods, etc. I have also considered removing the snouts, doing a little green stuff work and adding a guitar wire a 'la plague marines. I'd be curious to see what the spawn boxed set has in it. It look like it has lots of great bitz. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

The Rat Ogres are indeed nice, and if they'd come out before the Minotaurs I might even have used them as the basis for my own Obliterators (who are also part of a Death Guard army )...

Like you, I love Obliterators, and like you I also am deeply unfond* of the current GW Obliterator models. Allow me humbly to present my own work-in-progress Obliterators as possible inspiration:



























My feeling with Obliterators is that I want to avoid the 'Swiss army knife' look, as it doesn't make sense to me that you'd do that if you were an Obliterator; if what you want at the moment is a plasma cannon, why would you have a melta sticking out of your shoulder? It's more logical to assume that you'd put all your effort into making the weapon you want _right now_ as well as you can, rather than waste bodily resources on other stuff. Hence me making biomechanical multi-meltas, plasma cannons and so on. 





* I don't think 'unfond' is actually a word. But you get what I mean.


----------



## GutCheck (Apr 28, 2009)

Those are gorgeous!

I've been back and forth about the legs. . . do I make an attempt at bio-mechanical armored legs or do I saw them off and go "slug". Rooting around in my bitz box I found I had some left over slug-esque bodies from another conversion I did. 

The "bodies" are from this model.
Burrower Bug Link

I used the mouth parts from this kit as the side doors on my Plague Raider.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

very good idea buddy, and very good oblits everyone haha 

might i suggest using some terminator armour bits, should fit and would save time on sculpting yourself.


----------



## GutCheck (Apr 28, 2009)

*Greek Statues*

Ok, a little update on where the obliterators are at this point. 
I removed all arms below the elbow, as that's were the primary weapon systems will go. I thought about leaving the "pig sticker" arm but . . . I didn't want it to influence my "creative juices" . . . lol. 











I wasn't happy with the exaggerated forward slouch of two f the models (they had been resting on their knuckles) so I sawed their bodies in half, and pined them in a more upright position. 










I'll put intestines and the like spilling out of that giant hole, don't you worry. 

Overall, I'm diggin' the project so far. I don't even mind the legs so much anymore. I do think that I will take a page out of Svartmetall's book and make cool tri-meltas and I think I have also seen him do neat things with legs and guitar wire. 

More to come. 
:drinks:


----------



## GutCheck (Apr 28, 2009)

Another update.
I've just about finished adding cables and weapons on two of the models (I think). So far we have:

Melta Love


























Burny Goodness


























Captain Plasma Cannon

























(Possibly, what do you guys think? REALLY BIG GUN? Or no.)

And, Undecided . . . possibly a Punisher Gatling Cannon... cause it would look Bad A$$!


















More as it comes in. . . 
:drinks:


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Looking really good! I am liking what you have here. Another great way to convert Oblits!

Chaosftw


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Interesting, please go on!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

The conversions themselves are coming along nicely indeed. You may want to put them on round bases however as that is what 40K uses....


----------



## Flayed 0ne (Aug 29, 2010)

...fricken awesome...that plas-can is _EPIC! _

_ ...+ rep'tomundo!_


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Conversions are looking good! Can't wait to see them finished:victory:!


----------



## GutCheck (Apr 28, 2009)

*Gladiator is my favorite.*

Ok major update!
Thanks for the positive feedback guys! 
@ Wraithlord: Yah, the square bases are for building purposes only. :victory:

Ok, after trying to get a good fit with the Epic Plasma Cannon and the Punisher Cannon I decided that they were "just too big". Hard to imagine, I know. :grin:

Without further ado- 
*Obliterator One: "Captain Furious"*




































*Obliterator Two: "Gladiator"*




































*Obliterator 3: "The Professor"* 
Having run out of heads, I was inspired by a Cities of Death lamp and Hell Boy 2. :biggrin:



































*
Obliterator 4: "Baby"* I found an Ogre Kingdoms head! Everyone needs a melta gun. . . 




































Next. Paint! 
Enjoy!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looks great! I am not sure about the professor, but the more I look at the more it grows on me. Can't wait to see them painted. +rep

On a completely unrelated note.... 200 posts!


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Really Great Helms! Using the Defilers bits really completed those Oblits!

Chaosftw


----------



## Master of Sanctity (Nov 11, 2010)

Very cool looking conversions, they will look awesome painted!:grin:


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

They look great, although I think the professor seems to be falling over, and it detracts from a really creative head. Im looking forward to seeing them painted.


----------



## GutCheck (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks guys.
@ Ninjabread - Yeah, you're right. He's got a bit of a list. Actually both Professor and Baby do. I'm hoping I can correct most of it with their bases. Maybe make it look like he's lumbering up a small pile of debris. We'll see how it goes.
k:k:k:


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Nice and demented. Keep the crazy coming


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Totally fucking outstanding. I love the professor's head, great idea. The meltagun mouth on baby is brilliant. But Gladiator takes the cake. The defiler faceplate sets the model off perfectly. Reptastic.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Damn those things look like they should be T6!


----------



## GutCheck (Apr 28, 2009)

*A fire in the master's house is set . . .*



shaantitus said:


> Totally fucking outstanding. I love the professor's head, great idea. The meltagun mouth on baby is brilliant. But Gladiator takes the cake. The defiler faceplate sets the model off perfectly. Reptastic.


:biggrin: I'm glad you like them! :biggrin:
I've started adding paint. Progress pics in a couple of days. 
:victory:


----------



## GutCheck (Apr 28, 2009)

LukeValantine said:


> Damn those things look like they should be T6!


Hrmmm... Nurgle bikers . . . . good idea.


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

mm i think they are really awesome... my only suggestion is that the demon style defiler head looks wrong.

the head is too thin and just looks like its stuck on i suggest bulking out the chin and head a little more with green stuff.. to try and make it look more natural. (i know its a oblit.. i just mean so it doesnt look just stuck on.)

dont see why you cant have one with a rat head


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

These are looking sweet. I look forward to seeing them painted.

The sculpting and converting are top notch, but I think the professor and baby are leaning over way too much. Compared to the heads and bodies the legs look too thin. Like a guy who has been working out his upper body for way too long at the expense of his legs.


----------



## Mr.Juggernaught (Nov 16, 2010)

Looking good I have never seen any obliterator conversions like this before as allot of people use terminators and sculpt some tendons around a heavy weapon. I think you could maybe use that executioner plasma cannon if it was maybe coming out of its guts and chest and that could give you the chance to model some intestines to show off some nurglie assets for a nurgle army.


----------



## monketo (Jan 6, 2008)

You are going to have some sweet models at the end of this project!


----------



## GutCheck (Apr 28, 2009)

*Brain in a Jar*

Ooof, long time no post. I've been picking away at the Obliterators a little each night and have finished the first 4! Hooray! I say first 4 because I had such a good time making them I decided to make 2 more. :grin:

So, without further ado, I present my update. 
Let's start with Gladiator. 





































Next Up, Captain Furious.





































Baby.





































Aaaand, The Professor. 
There is a subtle affect on his head. I painted a brain floating in the dome, but it's hard to see at this resolution. I'll try to get a better picture. 





































There you go! Certainly not Golden Daemon quality but I like them. 
2 more to come! 
:victory:


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hot damn they look awesome. So much character and attitude in each model! Well done, well done indeed! +rep.


----------



## Tyrannus (Sep 19, 2010)

Fantastic!

Loving the top one. 

+rep


----------



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

Superb conversions, well painted - only thing I'd say is that they maybe don't look quite DG enough? Lots of red...

Excellent modelling though!

+rep


----------



## evans970 (Jun 19, 2010)

superb work, love em!!


----------



## GutCheck (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks guys! 
I'm pretty pleased with them. My army color scheme is dark grey with corrosion plus a red highlights. So.. not typical death guard colors.


----------

